
6 Quick Tips for Software Startups - Nikita_V
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/6-quick-tips-software-startups-nikita-vdovenko
======
Nikita_V
What should an entrepreneur do if he/she has a good idea, a solution to a
problem nobody ever invented before, but doesn't really know what to start
with?

